# Does assisted hatching improve FET success rates?



## Cov Kid (Feb 22, 2011)

I've just finished my first fresh cycle of DEIVF and got a bfn. I've now got 12 frosties left to use and really want to give it my best shot with them. I have read on other threads that AH helps frosties to implant better. Have you ladies had experience of FET with or without AH and did it affect the outcome for you?

Cov Kid x


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hia Cov Kid, I have just got my BFP from a FET. I had 2 blasts and the shells were twice as thick as what they should be, so they did AH, but would only do it on one! Just before transfer one had started to hatch, which to my surprise wasn't the one that had had AH. But one of those has implanted and of course will never know which one, so not much help sorry but its deffo worth a shot! Good luck


----------



## angelbaby2010 (May 27, 2011)

Hi all , scan on tuesday gettin nervous now  hope it goes well, hope everyone is doing fine


----------



## Angel14 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi Cov Kid,

I am having a FET tomorrow and at the clinic where i go (BCRM) they perform AH as part of the FET as policy (and also if aged over 38 during a fresh cycle).

When i had it last time, the embryologist said the shells were hardened so it was good to get done so i dont mind having to pay the £500 this time even though its not my choice.

Its good as at the BCRM they use the laser technique which is the safest and most success one.

Not sure if ive been a help as i got a BFN last time with AH however if you are over 37, its useful to have done.

They cant see if the shells are thickened or not but can if they are hardened so ask the embryologist for advice. They usually perform AH an hour before your ET so you can also change your mind if you want to.

Good luck xxxx


----------

